# 2 flapper



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

American Standard 

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

How did you like it? Takes about 6 flushes to flush normally

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I put in 2 , will report back on flush results

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I recommend the tidy bowl ultra mega blue tank cleaner.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Same place tomorrow, hella Sink to install

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> I recommend the tidy bowl ultra mega blue tank cleaner.


I'm a big fan of those. Always nice to work on a toilet when the customer uses those. Makes my hands look like I spent a great night with Smurfette.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I've installed three of them. Other than the unlined tanks I didn't mind them.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Somebody's always trying to re-invent the wheel. Reminds me of those men's razor commercials; now they're up to {5} blades. Ridiculous.

What's next? Three flappers in a tank?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Same place tomorrow, hella Sink to install
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hope the rough is spot on


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbducky said:


> Hope the rough is spot on
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It's not , Roughed-in for regular mop tub,,, prolly take a all day to hook up tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Got it , hate the pvc&pex but the owners wife just had to have it, there going to build something to hide it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TanksNoTanks (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't think that trap arm is legal ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It is 5'11" from the vent

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

neat faucet

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Got it , hate the pvc&pex but the owners wife just had to have it, there going to build something to hide it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What brand are those faucets? That sink would last a week in my house....plastic, innit.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That is a cast iron laundry tub with cast iron legs, took 4 guys to install , I'm calling it 1000lbs!

Rohl Faucets

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Got it , hate the pvc&pex but the owners wife just had to have it, there going to build something to hide it Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What is the spacing of pex supports in your code?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> What is the spacing of pex supports in your code?


I'll go back and install 2 more!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I'll go back and install 2 more! Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 can't help it, it's the inspector in me. Lol


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

5' 11" on 11/2" ? I believe here 11/2" is only 3' 6" to vent.


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Why*

NOT 3 FLAPPERS ???????:whistling2:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The Dane said:


> 5' 11" on 11/2" ? I believe here 11/2" is only 3' 6" to vent.


 I believe IPC allows 6' on 1 1/2" from vent to trap weir, Ma is 5'


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

celtic1 said:


> NOT 3 ???????:whistling2:


Shoot maybe it's 3'. Now I'll have to go look it up.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I filled it up with a mix of Hot&Cold water....then pulled the strainer......drained like a champ, slurpy noises too

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

bath 4

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

How many sq is this building? You would think they would have a separated space for the toilet.


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Woops*



The Dane said:


> Shoot maybe it's 3'. Now I'll have to go look it up.


 I MEANT 3 FLAPPERS , NOT FEET :jester:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Around 4500, that just a bath off bedroom 4

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> bath 4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 That is neat ! I like the towel bar:thumbup:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> Got it , hate the pvc&pex but the owners wife just had to have it, there going to build something to hide it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Are the walls concrete, block, or framed?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Concrete, it's in a basement 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Around 4500, that just a bath off bedroom 4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Your customer really needs a Interior Designer. Nothing really works.

We complain about architects and designers, but without them? Yikes!


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> I believe IPC allows 6' on 1 1/2" from vent to trap weir, Ma is 5'


In WI for 1 1/2" drain pipe, 1 1/2" tee on its back on the fixture drain it is 6'. 

If fixture drain is draining horizontal into vertical tee it is 5'


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Surface mount looks nice


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rwh said:


> Surface mount looks nice


The faucet? What

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Your customer really needs a Interior Designer. Nothing really works.
> 
> We complain about architects and designers, but without them? Yikes!


I'll let them know first thing Monday morning.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > Surface mount looks nice
> ...


The pipe


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rwh said:


> The pipe


Huh, ok

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> In WI for 1 1/2" drain pipe, 1 1/2" tee on its back on the fixture drain it is 6'. If fixture drain is draining horizontal into vertical tee it is 5'


What's the difference?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

From what I understand, the vertical tee you lose a foot from the 90 turning downward built in the tee cutting off the vent by a tad. Does it make a difference, maybe maybe not. The higher ups "figured" that one out and enforce it to code. 

Kind of like the double wye combo controversy on an earlier thread, but on a much lighter note. 

Personally I think the wye combo should be outlawed and use a double fixture cross. You get best off both worlds for venting AND drain cleaning, with no clean out exposed in cabinetry.

They allow the double wye combo strictly for drain cleaning. Ok, makes sense, BUT defeats the purpose of the plumbing system in regards to venting. Dumb. 

Can use a double tee, but then requires clean out in cabinet above or below double tee.

I vote double fixture cross. Keeps its simple and correct. It shouldn't be a rats nest of a code how it is.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I'll let them know first thing Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like that, either. Please tell them their entire lives suck and their house looks like it was designed by a housewife on acid.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Will do , I'll love to see a pic of your home! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Will do , I'll love to see a pic of your home!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


oh crap--is that your house? Sorry......


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Still, post up a pic of your place 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I know you won't, if I was you I wouldn't either

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

This is my home. My wife was on acid


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> This is my home. My wife was on acid


 this explains a lot about you moon. Lol


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

😉...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

They definitely need an architect, if not a designer.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I like it and that's all that matters, jealousy will get you nowhere

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

dang! How nice

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like a nice home. I was talking about the exposed piping on the finished wall.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rwh said:


> Looks like a nice home. I was talking about the exposed piping on the finished wall.


Because it is on a basement wall , the builder is going to "build something" to hide them. There will be cabinets directly next to the sink concealing it also


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Greenplum.. sink looks good. Not trying to pick, but why a 90 rather than a forty fizzle before connecting the trap


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I had a 90 right there

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Touche


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> It is 5'11" from the vent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Of coarse it is


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I think the plumbing fixtures look cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

